# ergonomics in welding



## سفيان عبد الباري (29 مارس 2009)

friends, I give you this presentation about ergonomics in welding


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي سفيان
واسمح لي ان اساهم معك بالملف التالي


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (3 أبريل 2009)

thanks a lot my friend. Very intresting document.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين أخوي العزيزين:
سفيان و أحمد
على الملفان الرائعان والمفيدان


----------



## fraidi (7 أبريل 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohamed lashin (7 أبريل 2009)

الملفات رائعة حقا
ومفيدة بالفعل 
مشكورين وعسى أن يوضع فى ميزانكم


----------

